# Cargo Caddy???



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Have any of you used these? I was looking at the Truck Vault, but I thought the $1500 was a little steep. I can get a pair of these for $420 at Costo or $478 shipped to me. 

I thought about building my own out of wood, but I am concerned about the drawer working well with weight in it and the wood swelling. I looked into getting a track system to build my own with, but the tracks were over $600 for the size I would need.

The company website is www.suvcargocaddy.com

Thanks,


Roger


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I looked at them also. However, they were too tall for my Expedition (with crates on top). I built my own from 3/4 finish grade plywood and carpeted the tops. The platform and drawers are about 48 inches long and have had no problem with wood swelling (Florida). Over 48 inches and the weight of the drawer might be a problem.
If the ones you mention don't crack or sag, they might be fine.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

basshole said:


> Have any of you used these? I was looking at the Truck Vault, but I thought the $1500 was a little steep. I can get a pair of these for $420 at Costo or $478 shipped to me.
> 
> http://suvcargocaddy.com/images/cc-king-double-one-open-ths.gif



Basshole, did you ever get these? I'm in serious need of some kind of cargo/storage/*organizing* system in the SUV and I saw this set-up at the Madison HT a few weeks back. Truck Vault is great, took a look at their products, but $1100-1300. for help being tidy?? I don't think so.


Any other products that anyone recommend? And I'm am totally devoid of hand-tool skills, so no, I won't be RYO! :lol:


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Here is what we had --










Made out of airplane aluminum. We loved it, and everyone who saw it wanted one. 

Sell for $500 here -- http://www.mcdogboxes.com/page6.htm


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

I ended up building my own out of OSB, 2x10 and 1x8's. Total cost was $128 for the material and 4 hours of time to put it together. I works well, but slides a little tight though I don't think it will be a big problem. I couldn't justify the additional cost for what I spent in material. I decided to give it a try and built it 2 weeks ago. Just took a trip to South Dakota and it worked great.

I was in SD with Justin Tackett. He has a drawer system built by Ainley (the dog trailer company). It is a great system but just as much as the Truck Vault. The really great thing about it though is that at the rear of the drawers (up near the cab) is a 20 gallon water tank. This has an RV pump wired to it and will provide both drinking water and pressure water from the vehicle. This was a great setup, especially the presurrized water that could spray off dogs, atv's, boots, etc. Maybe, someday in the future, a unit like this will be in my truck.

Roger


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Basshole

I have owned two pair of SUV Cargo Caddy drawers, one for my Suburban, and now for my PU. They are a solid company, good product that are designed by the owner who has hunting dogs.

For a hunting rig, they are great. They look really nice in both colors I have bought, and have many comments on them.

My only complaint, is that I wish they were a bit longer to hold launchers, holding blinds, etc...

Next setup will be the Ainley system with water...I'm with you on that ...


----------

